# Fű alatt



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Hello,

When the expression "*fű alatt*_"_ is used to describe the way a football team plays (example : "A játékosok a „fű alatt” passzolják egymásnak a labdát"), does it mean that the players keep the ball on the ground (passing style) ?

Thank you for your help,
PMP


----------



## Zsanna

Hello PMP and welcome to our forum,

I am not an expert but from what I've seen about it, I have the impression that it could refer to a clever way of passing the ball, so "under the grass" may indicate without anybody's (especially the opponent team's) noticing.
I hope we have experts who can give you a more definite answer.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Pedro Miguel Pauleta said:


> "A játékosok a „fű alatt” passzolják egymásnak a labdát"



Hi!

Yes, this means that you send the ball over to your team mate in a manner that the ball stays as close to the ground as possible.

What you do is you kick the lower third of the ball, but without lifting it off from the ground. So, while the ball advances forward, it also has a spin backward towards you. What happens is the same effect that you have in billiards/pool when you give the cue ball a backward spin so, after it hits the 8 ball, it either stops or returns to its starting position.

The expression has become a colloquial metaphor for doing something without others noticing it (acting in a hidden manner or secretly). However, in football (actually, soccer) it strictly meanst that the ball does not leave the ground (it either rolls or bounces without lifting too much) as it advances; it does not mean that nobody notices where it is (that is basically impossible to do when 22 players have their 44 ees on it).

Good question! 

*A.*


----------



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Thank you very much Ateesh for your complete explanation and Zsanna for your first try ! (I'll keep in mind that the expression has different meanings depending on the context  )


----------

